# Google- Treatment with rifaximin significantly decreases symptoms of IBS - American Pharmacists Association, pharmacist.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Treatment with rifaximin significantly decreases symptoms of IBS**American Pharmacists Association, pharmacist.com*Key point: According to two identically designed studies recently published in the New England Journal of Medicine, 2 weeks of treatment with rifaximin (Xifaxanâ€"Salix) provided significant relief of the symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*Salix Receives Anticipated FDA Complete Response Letter On XIFAXAN(R) 550 Mg *...*<nobr>Medical News Today (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------



## Susan Campion (Jan 10, 2011)

Rifaximin is available in USA and numerous other countries, but unfortunately is not yet available in the UK. It can be obtained on NHS as an imported drug through Hard To Find Medicines www.hardtofindmedicines.co.uk. This requires your doctor to prescribe it for you, but then that is a better option than buying antibiotics from some unknown website, who may have unknown sources of supply, and drugs of unknown quality. At least getting it through the NHS you know it's been properly imported etc.Has anyone tried Rifaximin yet? Any success? If a course of antibiotics can stop IBS that would be amazing, even if it doesn't work for everyone, it must be well worth trying.


----------

